# Pioneer 5.1 Receiver; speakers?



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,

I plan on getting the Pioneer 5.1 Channel HDMI Home Theatre Receiver (VSX-519V-K) for 299$
As for the 5.1 speakers I want your professional opinion on what to get.
I like towers, but they're quite expensive.
I like this one
Fluance AV-HTB 5: http://reviews.cnet.com/surround-speaker-s...ain;contentBody

But there doesn't seem to be any subwoofer.

Anyway, my budget for the speakers isn't much. But I just want your thoughts on this.

Than you.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Your link is not working.

BG


----------



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ Why thank you for the kind greeting.
As for the link you can simply scroll down on this page: http://reviews.cnet.com/best-home-theater-speakers/ until you find "Fluance AV-HTB"


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this what you had in mind?? speakers I gave up on a home theater after the kids pirated the components more than once and fried a few receivers..


----------



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a friend that said he went through a couple of Home theaters systems, I just figured they were of low grade...I actually have an Aquos 52inch LCD, which I thought could be enjoyed even better after some surround audio.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Speaker choice is very personal. What sounds good to you - is good. There are many factors to consider; what is your budget? How big is your room? How loud do you listen? 


I've never heard the set you reference. But that's a lot of speaker for the price - it leaves my wondering... On the other hand, THIS ONE I have heard and it sounds remarkable - particularly given the footprint of the set (or would that be hand print?)

Check craigslist - there are always folks looking to get rid of nice (but older gear) that maybe doesn't fit their needs (or pass the OWMBO test. :grin: ) but look out for rip-offs. Hear before you buy.


----------



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I'm glad you asked yustr, I actually listen to a medium paced volume, I like it moderate, might tune it up a little higher if it's in the morning. As for the room, well it's a living room, wood floor, 14 by 17 feet.

I already plan on getting a Pioneer 5.1 Receiver; which is about 299$ and with my 250$ gift card I barely even pay 50$ of a balance. As for the speakers I don't plan on paying too much, initially I wanted to buy a Samsung 5.1 home theater system in a box for a total of 299$, but I figured it was worthless seeing as it's being priced for the name rather than the quality. But you can prove me wrong of course. This is just my opinion.

Anyway, my plan was to get a little spice up in my living room with that gift certificate, if you guys suggest on investing it in some other way, please feel free to let me know. If blu-ray player comes to your mind, I actually rather wait for this new tech to settle in, just like i did in the days with the DVD player.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Just remember not to crank the volume up to high, you should be good.

(I still use an old Rotel Rx602 with old Olson speakers 3 way)

BG


----------



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I like the "Bose CineMate Series II Home Theatre Speaker System" that's around 700$.
Has no receivers, I think it has a subwoofer and 2 speakers, and it supposedly offers the same surround experience as a 5.1 set up. If that's true, are there other brands with similar technology for a lower cost?

Thank you.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

At $700 there are many sets that to my ear sound better than the Bose. HERE'S one. 

THESE have got very good reviews from many.

Energy - heard a set from them some years ago - very nice.

AR

You get the picture...time to go shopping :grin:


----------



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol, I know what you mean yustr, but I must admit with little shame that I don't know jack about sound, this will actually be my first home theater set up. Everyone knows we can't rely on those clerks at those big corporate marts. Yet I will keep looking, my budget for the speaker wont be too high, I'd say around 250ish give or take...
I plan on buying at a store and not online... But I give you my word I will look around and when I'll find something I'll show it here for professional advice 

Thanks a bunch for all of your great tips!


----------



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

So this is what I have come up with so far, give me your thoughts:

Pioneer 5.1 Channel HDMI Home Theatre Receiver (VSX-519V-K)
Polk Audio Monitor 50 2-Way Floorstanding Speaker
Polk Audio Monitor Series CS1 Center Channel Speaker
Polk Audio PSW10 10-Inch Monitor Series Powered Subwoofer 

I haven't decided what to get for affordable rear speakers...yet...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It doesn't matter what we think (though I do think that set up will be fine) - it matters only what your ears tell you. 

I wouldn't worry to much about the rear speakers since they don't carry much sound anyway. Just pick up a used pair from Craigslist if you can't swing the matching Polks.


----------



## kernel89 (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually found those on Amazon, but the bad part is that they don't ship to my location. I live in canada... Does anyone know of any canadian electronics online stores? I don't want to buy second hand...seeing as this will be my first set, I rather start with a new equipment.
I liked those polk speakers, cause they're towers and only cost 99$ a box.


----------

